

Ask HN: Anyone want to go to tonight's Giants game? I have 1 extra ticket - callmeed

I know this isn't news but I don't want to waste this extra ticket. It's a really good seat (Sec 121, row B). I'll be there with my wife and daughter.&#60;p&#62;Email in my profile. I can meet you before the game (I'm staying at a hotel in Union Square area) or even email you a PDF of the ticket.
======
callmeed
Taken!

